

Google made me dumb, and I wonder what it did to you - sshamoon
https://medium.com/p/44b0217e9af4

======
pfortuny
The thing is: you do not want "information" from someone, you want "opinion"
and that is something personal, it is not got from a service, because
"opinion" is something intrinsically related to SOMEONE.

So, being smart means having clear, firm and cultivated opinions (i.e. not
just "I like")... Which requires culture, experience and thought. And _a
personality_. And _trust_.

Go look for that in Google. Especially the last two things.

------
sshamoon
Would love any feedback that the HN community has

